# Home made fume hood.



## banjags (Jan 15, 2008)

I am thinking of build my own fume hood. I have seem plans that a fan pushes the air up creating a vacuum thus the air is not going thru the fan... easy enough. But what to make the hood out of? Would fumes from AR or AP or HCL & Clorox attack plexi glass?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello banjags.

I'm pretty sure you can use plexiglass. I think it is only attacked by organic vapours.


----------



## banjags (Jan 15, 2008)

excellent... I will post pics once I get around to building it.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 15, 2008)

Good !


----------



## banjags (Jan 16, 2008)

I am going to turn my shed into a mini lab. Gonna pick up a stove or hot plate, some beakers and stuff. I got power in there already... this should be fun.


----------

